# Breed to make black eyed leucistic



## brokensoul (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi could someone tell me which two snake breeds you would need to breed together to make a black eyed leucistic...fires??

Thanks:notworthy:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

You would need a pair of Fires
or Fire crossed with a Fire cross eg Firelfly
*Male = Fire 
Female = Fire 
Offspring predicted as: 
---This is a PHENOTYPE only report-----------------
25.00% Normal
50.00% Fire 
25.00% Black Eyed Leucistic 

and you might get one of these -)









*


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

ha... thought you'd be 1st in on this thread ian... 

oh, and the compulsary photo... stunning...


----------



## brokensoul (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info boys much appreciated  x


----------



## Herpquest (Jul 18, 2008)

The Fire morph and Sulpher morph both produce Blackeyed Leucistics.
Eric Davies


----------

